# Bream or Crappie



## snunu82 (May 16, 2012)

Do anyone know where is the best place to fish for breams or crappie for bank fishing


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

I will be checking out a couple of places this weekend. Where are you located? There are so many people from different locations on the forum that what is close for one may not necessarily be so for another. Let me know as I have been researching the same topic and found several options.


----------



## snunu82 (May 16, 2012)

I'm in Pensacola


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

snunu82 said:


> Do anyone know where is the best place to fish for breams or crappie for bank fishing


Good question. I know there are some guys on here that may know. I have been lucky enuff to fish some ponds that some of the forum members own. Outside of that I miss fishing for crappie. I use to live in Alabama where fishing from a bank wasn't a problem.


----------



## snunu82 (May 16, 2012)

What part of Alabama


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

County lakes. Lake Eufaula and Alabama River...


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Blackwater has several fish management areas that are stocked with catfish, bass, and bream. Hurricane, Karick, and Bear Lakes all have fish attractors as well. I am planning a trip Friday through Sunday and plan to spend a little time at all three lakes. I am also going to camp overnight at one of the sites just not sure which one yet.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Straight north of Pensacola on 29 is Lake Stone that has good bass, bream and crappie fishing, and even some little land fingers to fish from.

Then like Fishnfun mentioned, Bear, Hurricane and Karick Lakes although those are a bit more of a drive from Pensacola.

Some people go to Blackwater state park but I haven't found shoreline fishing there very fun since so many people are at the beaches and in the water (tubes, canoes, boats, etc).


----------

